# Game #50 (2/11): Memphis Grizzlies @ Los Angeles Lakers



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Memphis Grizzlies (26-23) @ Los Angeles Lakers (25-24)

Date: Saturday, February 11th
Time: 7:30 pm



Starters

<table border="1"><tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">C. Atkins</td><td align="center" valign="top">E. Jones</td><td align="center" valign="top">S. Battier</td><td align="center" valign="top"> <script language="javascript">playerName ("Pau Gasol", "Gasol");</script>P. Gasol</td><td align="center" valign="top"><script language="javascript">playerName ("Lorenzen Wright", "Wright");</script>L. Wright</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">PPG *7.1*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *12.6*</td><td align="center" valign="top">PPG *11.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top">PPG *19.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *5.2*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">APG *2.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *3.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *5*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *9.2*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *5.3*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">SPG *0.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *1.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *1.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *2*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *0.6*</td></tr></tbody></table>
<table border="1"><tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">S. Parker</td><td align="center" valign="top">K. Bryant</td><td align="center" valign="top">L. Odom
</td><td align="center" valign="top">B. Cook</td><td align="center" valign="top">K. Brown</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">








</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">PPG *11.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *35.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *13.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *7.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top">PPG *5.8*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">APG *3.1*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *4.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *9.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *3.1*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *5.9*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">SPG *1.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top">3P% *.341*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *5.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *0.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *0.6*</td></tr></tbody> </table>
Reserves

<table border="1"><tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">B. Jackson</td><td align="center" valign="top">D. Jones</td><td align="center" valign="top">H. Warrick</td><td align="center" valign="top">A. Burks</td><td align="center" valign="top">B. Cardinal</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">PPG *11.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">PPG *3.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top">PPG *2.6*</td><td align="center" valign="top">PPG *3.8*</td></tr></tbody> </table> 

<table border="1"><tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">D. George</td><td align="center" valign="top">L. Walton</td><td align="center" valign="top">S. Vujacic</td><td align="center" valign="top">A. Bynum</td><td align="center" valign="top">D. Green</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">PPG *6.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *4.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *4*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *1.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *1*</td></tr></tbody></table>
 
<table class="tablehead" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1"><tbody><tr class="stathead"><td colspan="16">Western Conference</td></tr> <tr class="colhead" align="right"><td></td> <td align="left"></td> <td width="40">W</td> <td width="40">L</td> <td width="40">PCT</td> <td width="40">GB</td> <td width="40">HM</td> <td width="40">RD</td> <td width="40">CONF</td> <td width="40">DIV</td> <td width="40">PF</td> <td width="40">PA</td> <td width="40">DIFF</td> <td width="40">STRK</td> <td width="40">L10</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">1</td> <td align="left">San Antonio</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 1--> <td>39</td> <td>10</td> <td>.796</td> <td>-</td> <td><nobr>21-3</nobr></td> <td><nobr>18-7</nobr></td> <td><nobr>21-4</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-2</nobr></td> <td>94.7</td> <td>87.8</td> <td class="greenfont">+6.8</td><td><nobr>Won 8</nobr></td> <td><nobr>9-1</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">2</td> <td align="left">Phoenix</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 2--> <td>33</td> <td>17</td> <td>.660</td> <td>6 ½</td> <td><nobr>19-8</nobr></td> <td><nobr>14-9</nobr></td> <td><nobr>17-12</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-3</nobr></td> <td>106.8</td> <td>100.8</td> <td class="greenfont">+6.0</td><td><nobr>Won 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-3</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">3</td> <td align="left">Denver</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 3--> <td>27</td> <td>25</td> <td>.519</td> <td>13 ½</td> <td><nobr>17-10</nobr></td> <td><nobr>10-15</nobr></td> <td><nobr>15-16</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-3</nobr></td> <td>100.2</td> <td>99.8</td> <td class="greenfont">+0.4</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-6</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">4</td> <td align="left">Dallas</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 4--> <td>39</td> <td>11</td> <td>.780</td> <td>½</td> <td><nobr>20-4</nobr></td> <td><nobr>19-7</nobr></td> <td><nobr>24-8</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-2</nobr></td> <td>100.1</td> <td>93.2</td> <td class="greenfont">+6.9</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>9-1</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">5</td> <td align="left">LA Clippers</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 5--> <td>30</td> <td>18</td> <td>.625</td> <td>8 ½</td> <td><nobr>17-7</nobr></td> <td><nobr>13-11</nobr></td> <td><nobr>15-9</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-4</nobr></td> <td>97.6</td> <td>95.0</td> <td class="greenfont">+2.6</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-2</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">6</td> <td align="left">NO/Oklahoma City</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 6--> <td>26</td> <td>23</td> <td>.531</td> <td>13</td> <td><nobr>17-8</nobr></td> <td><nobr>9-15</nobr></td> <td><nobr>16-12</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-6</nobr></td> <td>92.6</td> <td>93.2</td> <td class="redfont">-0.7</td><td><nobr>Won 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-3</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">*7*</td> <td align="left">*Memphis*</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 7--> <td>*26*</td> <td>*23*</td> <td>*.531*</td> <td>*13*</td> <td><nobr>*15-8*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*11-15*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*18-13*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*5-6*</nobr></td> <td>*90.0*</td> <td>*87.9*</td> <td class="greenfont">*+2.1*</td><td><nobr>*Lost 5*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*2-8*</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">*8*</td> <td align="left">*LA Lakers*</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 8--> <td>*25*</td> <td>*24*</td> <td>*.510*</td> <td>*14*</td> <td><nobr>*12-8*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*13-16*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*11-16*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*3-4*</nobr></td> <td>*98.1*</td> <td>*97.0*</td> <td class="greenfont">*+1.1*</td><td><nobr>*Won 1*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*4-6*</nobr></td> </tr> <tr><td colspan="16">







</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Utah</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 9--> <td>25</td> <td>25</td> <td>.500</td> <td>14 ½</td> <td><nobr>13-12</nobr></td> <td><nobr>12-13</nobr></td> <td><nobr>12-15</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-4</nobr></td> <td>90.1</td> <td>92.7</td> <td class="redfont">-2.5</td><td><nobr>Won 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-5</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Golden State</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 10--> <td>22</td> <td>27</td> <td>.449</td> <td>17</td> <td><nobr>14-13</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-14</nobr></td> <td><nobr>11-16</nobr></td> <td><nobr>1-8</nobr></td> <td>100.1</td> <td>100.3</td> <td class="redfont">-0.2</td><td><nobr>Lost 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-7</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Minnesota</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 11--> <td>22</td> <td>27</td> <td>.449</td> <td>17</td> <td><nobr>14-10</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-17</nobr></td> <td><nobr>14-18</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-5</nobr></td> <td>90.9</td> <td>91.7</td> <td class="redfont">-0.9</td><td><nobr>Lost 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-7</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Sacramento</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 12--> <td>22</td> <td>28</td> <td>.440</td> <td>17 ½</td> <td><nobr>16-11</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-17</nobr></td> <td><nobr>14-15</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-2</nobr></td> <td>98.8</td> <td>99.2</td> <td class="redfont">-0.4</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-5</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Seattle</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 13--> <td>20</td> <td>30</td> <td>.400</td> <td>19 ½</td> <td><nobr>12-13</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-17</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-19</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-3</nobr></td> <td>102.1</td> <td>106.6</td> <td class="redfont">-4.5</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-6</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Houston</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 14--> <td>19</td> <td>30</td> <td>.388</td> <td>20</td> <td><nobr>6-16</nobr></td> <td><nobr>13-14</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-18</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-9</nobr></td> <td>89.5</td> <td>91.2</td> <td class="redfont">-1.7</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-4</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Portland</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 15--> <td>17</td> <td>31</td> <td>.354</td> <td>21 ½</td> <td><nobr>12-13</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-18</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-20</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-8</nobr></td> <td>88.9</td> <td>96.3</td> <td class="redfont">-7.4</td><td><nobr>Lost 3</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-7</nobr></td></tr></tbody></table>

Upcoming Games:

February 13th - vs.







- FSN

February 15th - vs.







- FSN

February 21st - vs.







<!-- / message --><!-- sig --> - FSN

February 23rd - vs.







- TNT

February 24th - @







- KCAL​


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

chucky back at staples center!

will the fans boo him or cheer him?

i think he did a terrific job for us last year so i say we cheer him


----------



## Kirk20 (Dec 13, 2004)

He will definitely be booed if for no other reason than that he said Kobe was the GM of the team ... I think I remember him getting booed when the Wizards came to Staples earlier this year


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

They'll boo him for not playing defense.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Any word on Chris yet?


----------



## lakermagic (Jan 28, 2006)

I'd boo Chucky.
Go Lakers


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

If the Lakers win they will only be half a game behind Memphis for the 6th seed.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Laker Freak said:


> If the Lakers win they will only be half a game behind Memphis for the 6th seed.


That's pathetic considering we'd only be two games over .500


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

All I know is I hope Bynum and Turiaf get some playimg time, especially together on the floor. Play Kobe and Lamar too with Devean or Smush to relieve some of the offense off of those guys. But Memphis is the perfect team to see if Turiaf and Bynum can handle playing in the NBA.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Memphis has been playing like garbage for well over a month. A double-digit loss wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## bluedawgalex (Aug 1, 2005)

A Must Win!!!!!! I Hope Turiaf And Bynum Get Some Minutes


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

have we ever had a saturday home game?


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

Is it true that for some lakers games vs the eastern teams, they tape delay the game? I dont know, i heard that somewhere and im just wondering if that's true.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

hi im new said:


> Is it true that for some lakers games vs the eastern teams, they tape delay the game? I dont know, i heard that somewhere and im just wondering if that's true.


Only for road games on the East Coast.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

god if the lakers are in the 6th seed by the all star break its safe to say the west is horrible


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

SoCalfan21 said:


> god if the lakers are in the 6th seed by the all star break its safe to say the west is horrible


The Lakers could be tied for the 6th seed by *Saturday night *if they beat the Grizzlies and the Wolves beat the Hornets (who are without Chris Paul)


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Rawse said:


> Memphis has been playing like garbage for well over a month. A double-digit loss wouldn't surprise me.


Lakers haven't exactly been setting world on fire the last 10 games. I say close game, and no Mihm I say possible loss for Lakers.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Lakers haven't exactly been setting world on fire the last 10 games. I say close game, and no Mihm I say possible loss for Lakers.


Memphis has lost six in a row on the road and 12 of 15 overall. Mike Miller is doubtful with a sprained ankle.

The way we fell apart against the Clippers tonight, if someone told me we wouldn't win another game this season, I'd have a hard time arguing.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Kobe and Miller round 3.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

That's pretty funny that Kobe averages more PPG than 4 of the Memphis starters combined.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Rawse said:


> Memphis has lost six in a row on the road and 12 of 15 overall. Mike Miller is doubtful with a sprained ankle.
> 
> The way we fell apart against the Clippers tonight, if someone told me we wouldn't win another game this season, I'd have a hard time arguing.


 Usually slumping teams see the Lakers as a "turn things around" game. See the Indiana blowout.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=241263

Get your 10+ free Lakers points. LA is actually 5.5 point favorites.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Kobe will get us a WIN.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Man, they keep hammering brown in the paint.. Why no foul?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

There goes Brown again, exhibiting his impressive defense leaving the only perosn he was supposed to guard WIDE open under the post.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Buahahha 4 minutes into the game and Phil is already ripping into Brown at the first time out.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Smush is lookin sharp tonite and Kwame is always lost


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

god i hate kobes shot selection


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I like Ronny in Purple and gold.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I will say this though, bash me all you want.. As much as I hate Brown.. He sure looks better at the Center position than he does at PF. I'd have him come off the bench for Mihm as a solid center.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Damn, Gasol and Eddie owned us in that 1st qtr.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

holy crap that was good ball movement


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

bynums got skillz


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Haha yeah, that was a pretty nice move by Bynum.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bynum was wide open for an high air pass but Kobe didnt see him until he was alread in traffic. I liked that Bynum set the pick and ran straight for the hole after that, it could have been an awesome play.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

I feel bad for Lamar cause his and1's never go.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Pau is just toying with Kwame right now. Why not stick Odom on him?


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Come on now kobe


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

WTF did we do? Kobe please shoot more


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Did you see Ronny cheering after Kwame's dunk? lol


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Nice assist by Kobe, ok i let you assist more haha


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

It looks like Kobe has a new mindset, To share the rock...And its working Kobe keep it up!


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Tie game, What a run to end the half....I love seeing Ronnie on our bench he's an uplifting guy to have on this team!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Lakermike05 said:


> It looks like Kobe has a new mindset, To share the rock...And its working Kobe keep it up!


Not really...we were down by 13 and we needed a miracle run to tie it up before the half.

Please shoot Kobe... :gopray:


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

Lakermike05 said:


> It looks like Kobe has a new mindset, To share the rock...And its working Kobe keep it up!


I think he's doing what he did against Houston.
Look for teammates in the 1st half, and if they start hitting their shots, the defense can't zone in on him like they want so he can take over in the 2nd.
Expect him to look for his shot more in the 2nd.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Gosh darnit Kobe whats up with all these threes?


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Kobe and his brick 3 pointers.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Wow NBA standards for a foul are ****ing rediculous.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

I'm not watching this game, but it looks like Kobe is in one of his slumps.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

wow kwame is perfect both from FGs and FTs


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

what happened to mike miller?


----------



## Kirk20 (Dec 13, 2004)

Kwame drains two free throws then blocks Jax's shot at the end of the quarter


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

DuMa said:


> what happened to mike miller?


he was injured last game


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Why Shash and Bynum at start of 4th qtr? Phil are you out of your mind?


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

take over time Kobe


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Tsakalidis blocked sht out od odom and bynum


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Why can't Kobe just not shoot threes? His percentage + scoring average would be ridiculous!


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

kobe is looking for hi 30+ numbers instead of passing and a W.

bynum is getting blocked


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

what happened to cook. Why is he not playing?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

ShowTimeLakers2005 said:


> what happened to cook. Why is he not playing?


 Foul trouble.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Come on Kobe, you don't have to be the 4th quarter assassin EVERY SINGLE GAME.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Chuck Atkins is looking really good tonight...please don't let it be the reason we lose this.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Obvious goaltend on Kobe.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

NO ONE can guard Kobe.. no one..

except eddie jones


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

I'm not watching the game, so does anyone know why Smush isn't in? He seemed to be carrying the offense earlier.

Edit: And right as I say that, he comes in...


----------



## Kirk20 (Dec 13, 2004)

EJ has 5 fouls, I hope we can find a way to get him out of this game


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

lead cut down to 1


----------



## Kirk20 (Dec 13, 2004)

Wow, Kwame is actually looking quite impressive on the offensive end tonight


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Hoho Kwame is that you?


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Kwame is kicking azz 17 pts..


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

some game for Kwame!


----------



## Kirk20 (Dec 13, 2004)

Well Kwame's night is over


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

WTF Odom thinking???????? Screww you


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Nice game Kwame. I guess we'll be seeing you again sometime in March. Pau Gasol is a friggin All-Star.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Grizzly man is GOOD


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

I wish Phil would call a time out when they have a chance to take the lead with a few seconds left.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Why did Cook take that shot so soon!?!?


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Why shoot so early like that? Odom and now Cook, they cant learn a lesson


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Wow cook and odom...two dumb stooges.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

who got the ball now? lakers or Grizz


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

ShowTimeLakers2005 said:


> who got the ball now? lakers or Grizz


memphis


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

This game is over.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Laker down 1 with 2.1 left.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

2.1 seconds left. Lakers down 1 with the ball. Timeout.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Good grief.....


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

What happened? WHO WON!?


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Will kobe hits?

we need a FT


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

ahhh....... more bad execution down the stretch and another tough loss....... boo-urns.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Memphis!!!!


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

cant believe we lost this game, its hard to swallow


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

****!


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

This team can now be deemed as a very bad team. Memphis and Sucky atkins won it over us.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

good try kobe


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Lmao....could Have Seen This **** Coming From A Mile Away


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

upsanddowns said:


> This team can now be deemed as a very bad team. Memphis and Sucky atkins won it over us.


Memphis is a good team, despite their recent slump. Pau Gasol showed why he's an all-star in this game.

Great game by Kwame, goes to waste. :sigh:


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Hmmm im not so mad about this one, We put up a fight Kwame had a great night. Not mad about this one.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Lmao Chuck Atkins got revenge on the Lakers twice on two different ****ing teams...


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

****ing ****!!!!


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

ok guys...you knew...this game was over when it was 99-100..and u knew kobe was going to be double teamed and still miss the shot...guys the guy is human and u know he cant make every shot possible on the court....that said get paul pierce for odom..atleast paul pierce and kobe can draw double teams so that means 3 guys wide open


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Well Kwame looked good...


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

i didnt watch this game for this reason...wow

id be mad if i were you guys....lose by 1 point? :curse:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

One thing that Chuck has done for us was score. He proved that tonight for the Grizzlies. 

Overall this was not a game good. They had terrible D in the first half and Kobe was cold during the Second half. Cook was in foul trouble and his only shot in the second half was a 'to early' miss that cost us the game. Good game by Kwame though. This is the third time in a row that the Lakers missed a critical chance to move up in the stands. They are lucky that the Jazz lost so they are still in the Playoffs


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Even though they still have 21 home games, I'm still sticking with my 'signature'.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

lakers will not make playoffs. Its true. we lost too many close games and its too late to recover


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Tonight was Kwames night!! He played great and I honestly dont care for our loss tonight! Kwame you kicked ***!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

**** amd i just bought laker tickets


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Cris said:


> **** amd i just bought laker tickets



To the Utah game? Cuz i got em last week


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

Yet another bonehead loss....


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

The Lakers are 1-3 when I make the game threads. Should I stop?


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

If we can't even win close HOME games like these...what's the point of making the Playoffs? We're just going to get swept.


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

did anyone else notice Lamar Odom drawing another offensive foul in a critical moment? too think we could've had both Ron Artest and Austin Croshere who would've fit in with the 2007/08 plan. :curse:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Lakermike05 said:


> To the Utah game? Cuz i got em last week


spurs in march... look for me second row section 106


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow.. 52 seconds left... Lakers get the ball.. Odom runs to the hole and misses an easy layup.. Not only leaving close to 15 seconds on the clock, but then he makes sure and fouls Paul on the defensive end.... Three point play later... Cook shoots without wasting any time off the clock...

How the hell does that happen? At what point do you start holding the coaching staff responsible? I mean how is it that this team didn't know to hold on to the ball and wear the clock down down? Even the Hornets know time management..... Thats probably why they are playing better than the Lakers right now.

After the Odom Charge.. I wont even mention the game.. You would especially think Odom would remember...... Wow. Those two morons just made sure the Lakers dont move up. 

I'll say this much though. Brown plays the center position much better than PF. He always has this season. When he was rotating with Mihm at Center durning the time when the two couldn't play together... He was much better... Then he went back to PF and sucked horribly again. 

Not that it matters though, soon as Mihm is better he will put Brown back at PF, and he will suck the rest of the season.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Lakermike05 said:


> Tonight was Kwames night!! He played great and I honestly dont care for our loss tonight! Kwame you kicked ***!


Yeppers. There's no reason to get too miserable over this loss; there's still plenty of time in the season to recoup--and what's important for _tonight_ is that Kwame did it up proper. _This_ is why he's worth having, and there'll be more and more games like this for him as the season winds down. I have faith.

Laurie


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

upsanddowns said:


> If we can't even win close HOME games like these...what's the point of making the Playoffs? We're just going to get swept.


1) That's not necessarily true.

2) Even getting swept in the Playoffs beats the hell out of not making the Playoffs at all.

Laurie


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

That is not it. Odom could have gotten a foul or something. I don't blame him.

Tie score, 27secs. left......you run the clock down and take the last shot so you either win in reg or go to ot.....Why in the hell is a cold Cook tossing up a shot ???? with like 20secs left ?? Mem would never had the chance to win if the hold the ball but, noooooo!!

Just when I was beginning to like Cook too


----------

